# Market Question



## pwjlw (Aug 21, 2011)

Several times now I receive a notification that the market found an update to an app. When I press the notification on Droid OG it used to take me to the app market screen with option to update. Now on the bionic it takes me to the market displaying my installed apps list with no options for app updates. I'm pretty sure I have apps set to NOT auto update.

Any ideas?


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing. I have the same problem. I'm thinking it's a market bug, I'm still on the fence about how I feel about the new market


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Its a market bug. Ive used the two most recent market apps on three different phones and get the same bug, along with others.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Weird. So is it prompting for updates even though there aren't? Or prompting for updates and losing it when you click?


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm running into bugs like this too. This Fix works SOMETIMES for some problems.
It's simple, just go into Settings----->Applications------->Manage Applications. Then go find Market, forceclose it, clear data, clear cache.
When you go to run it, it will ask to accept terms and conditions again, but 7/10 times it fixes my problems.


----------



## pwjlw (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

I really don't like the new market at all it seems choppy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

pwjlw said:


> Several times now I receive a notification that the market found an update to an app. When I press the notification on Droid OG it used to take me to the app market screen with option to update. Now on the bionic it takes me to the market displaying my installed apps list with no options for app updates. I'm pretty sure I have apps set to NOT auto update.
> 
> Any ideas?


Do you have multiple Gmail accounts set-up on the phone?


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

"kook said:


> Weird. So is it prompting for updates even though there aren't? Or prompting for updates and losing it when you click?


From what I'm seeing, there are updates available, they just don't show which apps to update. I just switched from DX to the Bionic yesterday, only had 22 apps or so listed in market as installed. Had to check each app individually, 2 apps had updates available.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

bmcgov said:


> From what I'm seeing, there are updates available, they just don't show which apps to update. I just switched from DX to the Bionic yesterday, only had 22 apps or so listed in market as installed. Had to check each app individually, 2 apps had updates available.


Weird.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Had a market issue just now as well. Wouldnt let me download anything. Was giving a error saying i needed wifi cus the file was too large. Took 2 reboots to fix, first reboot and 3g wouldnt come back up. Weird.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------

